# Nigerians With Boers?? :O



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK heres the new roommate!

And NO hes not mean, this is Bryer, hes the Boer buck with my little nigi boys!

At first the boys hid behind mommy(me) and wouldnt go near that creature, but now they are best friends!

Bryer is a sterile boer buck, my friend is too attached to sell him, hes about 4 I think, anyway he can band him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As to banding a 4 year old...I would get a vet to do it.....

At feeding time... make sure... the food is spread out...some boers get possessive over the food and may slam the others away......


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, thats what we were thinking. Hes super sweet, but she knows if she sell him hes going to be meat.

Hes actually really nice to the boys! But ya the food is very spread out, they have been together for a while so they are all good friends now. 

Thats the new buck pen btw


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great buck pen there... :thumb: :wink: 


Glad he is a nice Dude.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its all GRASS!!! lol

Also that last pic is my new buck Couragous, he looks WAY better than before, im so happy! He still has a really rough coat, but definently improving!

Hes a really sweet buck, im sad hes sterile, his testicles are SO small, Jaspers are bigger than his LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lots of feed your right.... :wink:



> Hes a really sweet buck, im sad hes sterile, his testicles are SO small, Jaspers are bigger than his LOL


Wow... his jewels are smaller than the little guys? Poor dude....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH ya haha he took ONE look at Jasper and ran away, im actually proud of my man!

My friend had him with her does for almost a year and NONE got pregnant. Then she got another buck and all her girls are pregnant, she saw Bryer try to breed, but nothing happened. Its so sad because she paid alot for him and I guess hes really good. Such a shame


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

All the boys look very happy together!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh yes! At first Jasper and Couragous were hiding behind me making the saddest noises. Then they got alot braver and they all love eachother now! We let them out to graze and they all stick close together, like one happy family LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad ...he couldn't get anyone preggo.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

We are going to try a couple more times, and then if not hes just going to be a pet. Hes very sweet, and she doesnt want him to be butchered


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I had wondered why you had a boer buck when I was looking at you facebook pics! Now I get it. Poor guy. At least he lives with you and not someone who would just send him for meat and he can live out his life happily.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I knows its totally odd looking right? Jasper is SO tiny next to him, he looks like one of bryers poops LOL

At first I was scared about it, but that boy doesnt even know he has horns and is HUGE, he thinks hes the same size as Jasper and gets scared when the boys want to play, hes a harmless little puppy LOL

Ya, hes too sweet and has too much personality to be eaten, thats why hes staying here forever


----------

